# Ridiculously Photogenic Jiu Jitsu Guy



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

http://jiujiubjj.com/2013/03/27/the-ridiculously-photogenic-bjj-guy/

This is hilarious.  I saw this on Reddit yesterday, and an online buddy just posted about it on her blog.  Check out her blog post for some background and a little more information.  This makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2013)

It's like he's floating, too.


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 28, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## harlan (Mar 28, 2013)

I am sooo done with karate. <3:s477:


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 28, 2013)

His expression is honestly gold.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 28, 2013)

Great now I have coffee all over my shirt...


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2013)

For anyone not familiar with the convention, in Brazil, names that start with an "R" are pronounced as with an "H".  So, Renzo Gracie is pronounced "Henzo."

So, Randsom sounds like Handsome.  And a common joke within BJJ is to pronounce Rhonda Rousey's name Honda Housey.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> For anyone not familiar with the convention, in Brazil, names that start with an "R" are pronounced as with an "H".  So, Renzo Gracie is pronounced "Henzo."
> 
> So, Randsom sounds like Handsome.  And a common joke within BJJ is to pronounce Rhonda Rousey's name Honda Housey.



I did not know that!!


----------

